# AGR customer service comes through............



## Mike S. (Jun 8, 2008)

After posting in the "online mall for a loss thread", I went ahead and contacted AGR about not getting bestbuy.com points (purchased an item via the website with in store pickup) and points that I never got from a shoebuy.com purchase.

I got an email response from AGR saying I needed to fax them my account#, a description of the problem and my receipts. I did and I got a call about 2 weeks later. I didn't get to the phone in time, but they left a message saying they would research my fax request and to call if I had questions. About 2 weeks after that....I got my points post to my account. They never sent a confirmation or anything, but I just kept checking and they appeared.

So...it was about 4 weeks for the fax request to posting date, much faster than the "60-90 days" that the website claims requests will take.

I did in my initial email voice my annoyance that I need to do more work by tracking down points that should post automatically. Maybe the message will get through.

Mike S.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 8, 2008)

I've heard that AGR is aware of all the problems with the online mall and is moving to try and rectify things. Both in terms of kicking out merchants that can't get it right (they just did terminate several last month), as well as to improve both the attitude that agents convey when people report problems, and to make it easier to report problems and get those points posted timely upon receipt of proof.

And in the meantime while that is worked on, let me just remind everyone that this is still one of the best, most generous programs out there. Yes, it would be nice if everything worked perfectly the first time, but IT does happen sometimes. But the signs are there that AGR really is trying to fix this rather annoying problem. And your experience Mike, coupled with Brenda’s results from a few weeks ago, shows that they are indeed continuing to work on this problem.


----------



## sechs (Jun 8, 2008)

I spent months working on my online mall issue, and all a got was a couple hundred "thanks for playing" points. I had to ask for those!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 13, 2008)

I know that we've probably had a few other topics like this, but since it does seem that AGR is trying to fix the problems with this program, I'm curious if any other members out there have not been able to get the points that they were entitled to for an online mall purchase and just gave up. If you have had problems with the mall that were not resolved, please post a bit of a description of what did or didn't happen, but without giving away any revealing details.

We'll use this as sort of a benchmark to compare things as AGR attempts to make using the mall far more seemless and less painful in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jun 13, 2008)

So whose all been kicked off? I'm still trying to get some points and wondering if it was any of the merchants I purchased from.


----------



## rimmiqs (Jun 13, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> So whose all been kicked off? I'm still trying to get some points and wondering if it was any of the merchants I purchased from.


I think Netflix, Staples, and Sharper Image so far.


----------



## sechs (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't notice ShoeBuy in the list. That's from where I was expecting to get points.


----------



## rimmiqs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, Shoebuy is still an online mall partner.


----------

